# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Hazar türk devleti, musevilik ve türkler hakkında bilgiler

## anau

*HAZAR TÜRK DEVLETİ, MUSEVİLİK VE TÜRKLER HAKKINDA BİLGİLER*18 EKİM 2014 CAVUS BİR YORUM YAPIN
Türkiye Cumhuriyetinin Cumhurbaşkanlığı forsundaki 16 yıldızın anlamını biliyorsunuzdur sanırım. Tarihteki 16 büyük Türk devletini temsil eder. Bu 16 yıldızdan biri de, yani bu büyük devletlerden biride Hazar Türk Devletidir. Göktürk Devletinin sona ermesinden sonra kurulmuş ve 200 yıldan fazla büyük devlet olarak kalmış bu Türk devletinin en önemli özelliği neydi? Bilmeyenlere söyleyeyim; bir Yahudi Türk devletiydi, bu Hazar Türk devleti. Yönetim ve halkın yarısı Yahudi idi. Yönetimde Müslüman ve Hıristiyan Türklerde vardı (bugünkü Moldova da ki Gagauzlar, bu Hıristiyan Türklerin torunları).Bu Yahudi Türk devleti, bugünkü Kıyı Evi yani Ukraynanın başkenti Kievi de kuran Türk devletiydi. Bu Hazar Yahudi Türk devleti sona erince, Yahudi dinini benimsemiş Türkler Ukrayna, Azerbaycan, Kazakistan gibi yerlerde kaldı ve büyük bir kısmı da Polonya gibi bazı Avrupa ülkelerine göç etti.Yani, Avrupada ki ve hatta ABDde ki Yahudilerin büyük çoğunluğu aslında Türktür. Dünyadaki, İsrailoğullarından olmayan tek Yahudi toplumu bu Avrupa ve Orta Asyada ki Türk topluluklarıdır. Bence, Osmanlı, İspanyadan kaçan Yahudileri bu nedenle bağrına bastı. Çünkü, Osmanlı, bu Yahudilerin Hazar Türk devletinin torunları olduğunu biliyordu.
Sonuç: Halen, dünyadaki Yahudilerin yarısı Türktür. Belki daha fazlası.
Yukarıda bahsettiğim, Hazar Türk devletinin yönetiminde Hıristiyan Türklerin de olduğundan bahsetmiştim. Bunlar Rusya da, Moldova da, vs yerlerde yaşayan bazı (Gagauzlar gibi) Türk topluluklarının atalarıdır. Bu Hazar devleti yönetiminde, Müslüman Türk toplulukları da vardı. Bunlardan biri de, Hazar devletinin yıkılmasıyla beraber kendi egemenliğini kuran Oğuz soyundan Selçuklulardı. Yani, bu Yahudi Hazar Türk devleti, din tarihindeki en demokratik devletlerden biriydi. Ayrıca, geleneksel dinden (Şaman) olan Türklerde yönetimdeydi bu Hazar Türk devletinde. Ve bugünkü dünyada Türkler; Şaman, Yahudi, Hıristiyan, Müslüman, vs gibi çeşitli dinlere mensuplardır.
Ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Cumhurbaşkanlığı forsundaki 16 yıldız, yani 16 devlet arasında bir Yahudi Türk devleti olan Hazar devleti de vardır. Ayrıca, bu 16 devletin bayraklarına bir bakın. Çoğu, Şamanizm öğeler içeren sembollerden oluşmaktadır. Türk devletleri bayraklarında gördüğümüz Güneş, Ay, Yıldız, vs gibi semboller, biliyorsunuz ki, Şamanizm kökenli sembollerdir. İslamiyet kökenli değil. İslamiyetin bayraktaki sembolü yeşil renktir ve sadece bir Türk devletinin (Azerbaycan) bayrağında vardır bu İslamiyet sembolü. Sonuç olarak, Türkler çok çeşitli dinlere mensup topluluklar/devletlerdir tarih boyunca. Türkün dinlere hoşgörülü olması da, Türklerin kendi kardeşlerinin farklı dinlerden olmasından kaynaklanır. Türkler tarih boyunca hiçbir zaman din savaşları yapmamıştır ve 4 dinin bir arada hiç problemsiz yaşadığı Hazar Türk devleti de bu hoşgörüye en güzel örnektir.

----------

